
Boris Artzybasheff’s Maps - galfarragem
https://makingmaps.net/2019/01/17/boris-artzybasheffs-maps/
======
blakespot
Noting that hand, it looks like he went on to work as an illustrator in
Apple's patent design office.

------
culot
Oh wow! I consider myself a fan of his but had not seen most of these. Great
finds!

------
GorgeRonde
First typography, and now maps. Then what ? Postage stamps ?

